# Bucket truck injury.



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2012)

Not exactly an arborist thing but you bucket truck guys might find it interesting.

http://m.redding.com/news/2011/dec/31/utility-truck-in-use-


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 3, 2012)

Ehh! That didn't work. Comes up 'Error'.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay...I'll beat on this thing for awhile and see if I can find a working link.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2012)

*Bucket truck*

Pacific Power Offers Reward after Suspect Steals Lineman's Truck | KDRV


The suspect was described as a native american woman, agitated, incoherent, and missing two front teeth. She's apparently well known to local LEOs and an arrest is expected soon.


----------



## Double_Diamond (Jan 3, 2012)

For anyone having spent any time in Happy Camp this will seem pretty normal. My wife works with a doctor who grew up there and his father was the town doctor for many years. He has some pretty entertaining stories.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2012)

Yup. I've worked in that area of and on over the years. I have some stories...I wish I didn't. :smile2:


----------



## treemandan (Jan 3, 2012)

Double_Diamond said:


> For anyone having spent any time in Happy Camp this will seem pretty normal. My wife works with a doctor who grew up there and his father was the town doctor for many years. He has some pretty entertaining stories.



I have never been there, never even heard of the place, have no idea where it is BUT YES! Everything does seem to be going along normally in... what was that? Happy Camp? Hell, sounds like the last place I would try to set up a bucket truck.

What happened to the guy in the bucket? Poor SOB though he had to have seen it coming.


----------



## formationrx (Jan 4, 2012)

*Bucket injury*

that is so messed up i hope they find the person who did that


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup, the missing two front teeth won't help much with much the ID. Served in the Navy with a guy that was born and raised there. Still there the last I heard.


----------

